# El efecto Dunning-Kruger



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2020)

*El efecto Dunning-Kruger, o por qué la gente opina de todo sin tener ni idea*









						El efecto Dunning-Kruger, o por qué la gente opina de todo sin tener ni idea
					

Artículo original: Efecto Dunning-Kruger, o por qué la gente opina de todo sin tener ni idea  Jennifer Delgado Suárez   El efecto Dunning-Kruger puede resumirse en una frase: cuanto menos sabe…




					incansableaspersor.wordpress.com


----------



## ska_gatotw (Jun 17, 2020)

Mi viejo siempre dice...
No hay nada mas audaz que la ignorancia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2020)

Vos que sabés ?!?!?!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 18, 2020)

Hola a todos , una cosa se : "cuanto minus sapemos de un tema mas peleyas aun creamos en torno del" ,(méctodo natural de auctodefesa)  Jajajajajajajajajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (Jun 18, 2020)

buen tema.
creo que en ese otro tema de "ANECDOTAS DE PROFESION" hay muchos ejemplos de gente con la que  nos hemos cruzado en la vida.

"creo" que una de tantas cosas que ayuda a este mal , es que hoy dia se esta en la onda "todo se respeta" , lo he visto en cosas que no es cuestion de "saber de un tema" .
todo se respeta.
sino me respetas me estas discriminando .
esta nueva  ( o no , no se si es nueva) manera de pensar, hace que haya gente que no solo se la crea que se las sabe todas, sino que ademas tiene derecho a imponer su idea por mas tonta que sea.
a meterse, a interrumpir, a pisotear a otros , aunque el otro sea profesional en el tema y uno no ( ya se ha visto como dije en lo de ANECDOTAS DE PROFESION .

el otro dia hablaba de otro tema , que tambien , era "abusado" por esta ideologia .
el como se justifica la gente, hasta de la cosa mas mala que haga.
A todo le encontramos una justificacion.

miren, se los  voy a hacer cortito y duro:

si a un " XXXX " personaje, que se mete a opinar sin saber , y por eso genera un daño ( digamos le perjudica en el trabajo a otro) , se lo castigase duramente.

si a una persona que hace daño , o solo DICE  una tontera se le castigase duramente.

en seguida se acaban estas tonteras, en seguida enderezamos  todo nuestro pensamiento congnitivo.

ah.. ya me acuerdo:
¿ vieron la cantidad de videos que hay explicando ciertas ideologias ?? , como estos :






o este :






parodias a cerca de ... tal cosa.

quiero decir.. que si se FOMENTA en que " tenes derecho " y encima se le da "excusas" a la gente a actuar asi , como dice este tema.
en vez de mostrarles que ESTA MAL , es necio ....
pues, que va, cada vez veremos mas ejemplos  de montones de estas cosas.

*Y lo asombroso es que *en psicologia se sabe, se conoce... .. todos estos comportamientos, y da la impresion, no se , de que se fomentan ....
varios temas lo he notado.

PD: y eso que no estoy nombrando cierto tema tabu en el foro , donde  ( como para no caer en este asunto )  a cada ignorante monstruoso se le da un cargo de peso en esta sociedad.. como para no terminar creyendoselo.



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
un ejemplo, de algo que se me ocurrio, imaginando *una reunion de consorcio:*
donde aparece 1 o 2 personas con el Defecto Dunning - Kruger

en esa reunion tenemos a 1 o 2 personas asi, que hablan de un tema como si fuesen expertos, pero el resto se calla, creen que sabe  y como ellos no saben, pues le hacen caso.

aca veo varias cosas:

1 -- el silencio de la mayoria solo incentiva que esta persona "se envalentone"  y fomenta el Defecto Dunning - Kruger.

2 --- tambien veo que NO es algo que le ocurra a mucha gente, solo unas pocas, pro que la mayoria se calla, ante la duda  guarda un sabio silencio , asi que no es un problema de todos los seres humanos.


----------



## el_patriarca (Jun 19, 2020)

Yo conozco uno en este foro


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Yo conozco uno en este foro


Yo también lo conozco


----------



## peperc (Jun 20, 2020)

muchos conocemos, y no son pocos , a veces es sistematico, a veces es solo una vez ( desliz)  *pero si observan con cuidado :*

en la nota dice algo asi como que el que tiene ese "Defecto" suele no verlo EN SI MISMO , pero si ve el de los demas.
asi que hay que tener cuidado con eso.
( muy comun es , y en otros temas tambien )
no solo mirarse al espejo para preguntarse si son la mas bonita  de el foro .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2020)

Creo que hay que hacer notar que eso sería sin mala fe , ya que sinó sería un mentiroso-engañador . . . es notable y ya se habló de eso en algún post del Foro , hablando puramente de electrónica , cuanto mas vas sabiendo , mas te das cuenta de lo que te falta se ha multiplicado


----------



## pppppo (Jun 24, 2020)

Como diria Larralde, ¿cuanto tiempo se necesita par saber cada vez menos? a veces me lo pregunto...Al que tenga cola de paja solito le brota el humo.
Saludo al driego que compartia mi gusto musical.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2020)

Usté que sabe  ¿? Cuando se termina la cuarentona cuarentonta ?


----------



## pppppo (Jun 24, 2020)

mañana mismo, sino podrian eplotar ciertas partes pudentas de la poblacion,...fuera de joda, no creo que gran parte de la poblacion y con la educacion general recibida  pueda entender lo grave de la situacion. El sabado se fue un chico amigo por otra cosa, Hasta el dia anterior estaba en el celu, hasta el medio dia de ese dia, ...despues de la siesta y listo, se fue, el domingo iba a entrar en el foro pero me faltaba un poco de humor digamos.
Me fui al joraca, plausible de moderacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2020)

🤷‍♂️  🙆‍♂️


----------

